
Tech4000: Kid gets Xbox 360, loses mind - r5416
http://tech4000.blogspot.com/2009/12/kid-gets-xbox-360-loses-mind.html
======
allenp
I loved the primal howl. I think if your product can induce that you're going
to have some very happy customers.

